# Pre War Packard?



## superdave (Jan 2, 2016)

My new project a flea market find. I am not knowledgeable about old bikes so any observations, helpful hints etc. 

Found the serial number under the crank housing "T79536" the crank is marked "AS, 37".

Tires are Carlisle Tire & Rubber Co. "Lighting Dart" 26 X 2.125

I am guessing DOM 1936-1937? 

A Schwinn with a Packard head badge?

What parts are missing anyone have a picture of what she would have looked like new?

Thanks to all


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 2, 2016)

Super cool schwinn i have never seen a frame like that before, i have seen a schwinn with a packard badge in the past before...congrats and enjoy it dave!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Cool bike. Frame is unusual.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 2, 2016)

I am anxiously awaiting the explanation of this one...


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Me too. One of the Schwinn guys should have an idea. 



dougfisk said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the explanation of this one...
> 
> View attachment 262857


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks like the king size 20" model BA 98


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyone have the catalog that shows it? 



GTs58 said:


> Looks like the king size 20" model BA 98


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks like an Elgin rack, Could be a "custom" frame.  I bet its a girls head tube mated to a mens frame,


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 2, 2016)

Or probably a boys bike after sex change (girls bike modified into boys bike)


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks like a sex change. It would explain the long neck tube.  Measure the crank arm length. It would be the shorter arm.  Also the teethe on the gear aould be easier to pedal.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm intrigued. Very strange, or rare?


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 2, 2016)

Caitlyn..........


----------



## Dave K (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like a custom hack job to me.


----------



## superdave (Jan 3, 2016)

*Packard*

Looking at the top bar I can't tell if its a bubba job, if it was they did a pretty good job of modifying it. 

I would have to remove the paint from the girls and boys bar welds to see if I can see if there is a difference.    

Is it the find of my year or frakenbike?

I will take the head set apart tomorrow and see if I can see signs of excessive heat from a weld on the inside of the tube.

Thanks to all that have offered help and other comments if it has had a sex change should I  name it BRUCE / KATELAN anything but SUE.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd ride it. Who cares if it's made up. Just don't go looking for a tank


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 19, 2016)

superdave said:


> Looking at the top bar I can't tell if its a bubba job, if it was they did a pretty good job of modifying it.
> 
> I would have to remove the paint from the girls and boys bar welds to see if I can see if there is a difference.
> 
> ...




If they did a good job on the sex change and if it was a brazed frame the only way to tell would be to strip the paint and check the seat tube and seat stays for  lengthening joints, girls bikes usually have not only long steering tubes ,but shorter seat tubes and seat stays also, there is a lot more to a sex change than whacking a bottom bar and adding top bars.


----------

